# Midwest Slot Car Swap Flyer March 15, 2015



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's the flyer.

Print it.

Use it.

Be there!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

350
Thank You for the flyer and for putting me on the Mailing list....
If you are responsible for this, if not who ever did it Thank You..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No problem. See you there!


----------

